# Κύλησε ο τέντζερης και βρήκε το καπάκι



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2008)

Για δύο ανθρώπους με τις ίδιες κατά κανόνα αρνητικές ιδιότητες και συνήθειες οι οποίοι ταιριάζουν και γίνονται φίλοι ή παντρεύονται.


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds of a feather flock together


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2008)

Μπράβο, Κατερίνα, κολλάει το μυαλό του ανθρώπου καμιά φορά!


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 31, 2008)

:)
Καλή συνέχεια!

Έδιτ: μου ήρθε πριν από λίγο και η ελληνική συνώνυμη έκφραση "Όμοιος ομοίω αεί πελάζει". Από εκεί και μετά μου προέκυψαν και τα "Βρήκε ο γύφτος τη γενιά του κι αναγάλιασε η καρδιά του", "Βρήκε ο Φίλιππος τον Ναθαναήλ", "Όμοιος στον όμοιο κι η κοπριά στα λάχανα".
Έτσι, για να βρίσκονται.


----------

